# Bench Dog router table wing installed on Delta 36-725, does it fit?



## maczack87 (Jul 30, 2018)

I have a Delta 36-725 table saw and I wanted to get the Bench Dog cast iron router table extension from Rockler but I haven't been able to find any installation info about if it fits or not. The Rockler website has a diagram with the hole sizes and locations but none of them line up with the hole locations on my table saw. With that said, in the comments section of the Rockler website someone states that they have the same Delta saw and that it does fit. I just wanted to ask around to see if anyone else has the same saw and has the Bench Dog router table extension wing installed, and if anyone does did it fit right out of the box or did you have to make modifications to get it to fit? I know what I am asking for is like looking for a needle in a hay stack but hey, I'll never get to the bottom of it if I never ask or look. I want to confirm if what the comment says about the router table fitting my model of saw is accurate or not, thanks for the help.


----------



## maczack87 (Jul 30, 2018)

Did a little more research and digging and found a reliable source that informed me that this router table doesn't fit my table saw. Tried to delete post since its pointless now but couldn't figure that part out. lol Feel free to delete this or let it fade away into the depths.


----------



## Saw Dust Rules (Jul 21, 2018)

*My Experience with the Bench Dog Router Extension*

I installed the Bench Dog Pro Max Cast Iron Router Table Extension (Stock No. 40-102) on my Sears 10" Professional Table saw and it fit perfectly. I checked my instruction manual and it does not specify which saws it will fit but the instructions show a person installing it on a Delta 10" table saw. I can't see a Delta model number in any of the photos. You can call Bench Dog at 1-800-786-8902 with any technical questions.

I did add one additional screw hole near the front left corner (standing in front of the saw) as an additional mounting point to the saw's rail bracket but other than that it installed pretty easy. I also installed their Pro Lift with a Porter Cable router and I have to say this is one of the best upgrades I have ever done! I get so much more use out of this setup and with the fence and dust collection I make very little mess in the shop. I use a wide range of bits for standard cuts but also do quite a bit of pattern work and this is much safer and easier to do. 

Hope this helps. I can take some photos if you like.


----------



## maczack87 (Jul 30, 2018)

As of now I've decided to hold off on the router table until a later time, decided to get myself a nice used Jet 16-32 drum sander I found online nearby for a good price so the router table extension is going to have to wait but ill get back to you if I need more info or if I want to take a look at those pictures. Thanks for the response, appreciate any input and help I can get.


----------

